# Airbrushing on Emulsion Silkscreen



## rmele09 (Jun 4, 2009)

Can you airbrush over a stencil made on a photo emulsion silk screen. So basically burn a design onto a screen, and instead of squeegeeing the ink, airbrush the appropriate ink over the stencil? I am having a hard time with squeegeeing ink and getting a consistent outcome, i just want the easiest way to make shirts on demand. ( I am starting a website) My local DTG shop charges 25$ just for the design, that is just not profitable. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Since it has probably never been done before, no way to predict an out come. If you can airbrush, why not just airbrush the design on the shirt? To airbrush through a screen, the screen would have to lay flat on the garment. Why not give it a try. If it doesn't work, go back to the squeege and practice, practice... God Bless.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Its an old trick, Like old Jobe said...lay it flat, if you dont you will get a ...(trying to think of the word)..blurry effect on the part that was raised. I imagine the screen would clog quickly but spray light passes with waterbase ink might be best.
Ive never seen or heard it done on tees but have wanted to try it myself..
Let us know if it works.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Sure, you can airbrush through a screen. And yes, it's been done. In fact in Airbrush Action mag there was an article a couple years back about doing just that...
I've been airbrushing for over 30yrs and it's all about trying new techniques. 
Experiment.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Rmele09, have you thought about taking a screen printing class?

Think about this for a second. If you took one class that cost $250. Went home afterward, screen printed your designs, and sold ten for $25 you made your $250 back, gross anyways. 

You can also outsource your screen printing to a local screen printer instead of someone with DTG. 

You might want to consider Tranfers too. You can print them from your Printer, cut around the image and heat press them onto your t-shirt. At least until you get your screen printing ready.


----------

